# July Contest - GearPro



## AnaSCI

*JULY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: GEARPRO​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JULY CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*JULY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS GEARPRO OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D

999


----------



## SoccerDad

If these guys are who I think they are... I might just try 5 a day...


453


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

789


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## AnaSCI

SoccerDad said:


> If these guys are who I think they are... I might just try 5 a day...
> 
> 
> 453



They are the same GearPro from back on PM.


----------



## dudcki27

126


----------



## Magnus82

Great to see ya gearpro.  Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Big-John

556


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

770


----------



## Phoe2006

666


----------



## Gj

413


----------



## Ironbuilt

711    ..good number choice magnus..lol


----------



## Phoe2006

570


----------



## Thunder46

747


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

501


----------



## jacked391

Yeah gp nice.


----------



## BIG D

what if more than one person gets the number, im guessing whoever lands on it first......


----------



## The Grim Repper

919


----------



## mikeystrong

603, I like how many people picked number 1 lol and whats the prize?


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

13


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BIG D

16


----------



## BigBob

24


----------



## BigBob

42


----------



## SoccerDad

243


----------



## Phoe2006

187


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BIG D

345


----------



## Kalel

674


----------



## AnaSCI

*Attention!!*



BIG D said:


> what if more than one person gets the number, im guessing whoever lands on it first......



Everyone, I screwed up on pasting the contest for this month and didn't notice I had done that until I read the above post

It was a *post number needs to be landed on* as usual not a number between 1-1000. Original post has been updated.

Apologies for the confusion, I copy and pasted the contest from another contest thread and copied the wrong one. Been real busy lately


----------



## eva22

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Kalel

Meeeee!


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## odin

I have used GP in the past. Great group to deal with! Thanks for the contest GP and Anasci!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

4(?)


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

1000    

Lol..good job chris  pick 1 right after flex..  

To new players first person picking the number is the winner..rule code# 1262839264.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## butthole69

8=


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

5 Night!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Kalel

84


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## butthole69

post 6 and a half

 :celebrate: :bj:


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Kalel

68.83834


----------



## butthole69

anonymous sodomy addiction


----------



## Magnus82

Good night


----------



## Kalel

Balls


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## butthole69

Ritualistic Vaginal Scarification


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## b-boy

gearpro is the freaking best!!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

999   

Why are people sayin words or decimal numbers?  Ill take the gearpro  so cool it.


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## butthole69

Girls Pussy Xxx Videog Sex Lesbian Porn Boobs Blowjobs Mature ... britney spears lick...sy xxx lesbian porn, Download.


----------



## tri-terror

3.14


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey hey! :headbang:


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Kalel

Heyooo


----------



## BIG D

456


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

340


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

685


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

445


----------



## chrisr116

1325


----------



## Ironbuilt

997


----------



## turbobusa

Nice contest . That BT is some good goods.... Have fun you guys and .
the first one to use the epic 69 gets banned!  Just kiddin have at it!!!
T


----------



## Ironbuilt

69  lol.. i now see THE RULES ARE NO LONGER A NUMBER BETWEEN 1-1000.. post number is now chosen.. Glad i looked at eules again..  battery on charge..btw


----------



## Big-John

659


----------



## chrisr116

Ironbuilt said:


> 69  lol.. i now see THE RULES ARE NO LONGER A NUMBER BETWEEN 1-1000.. post number is now chosen.. Glad i looked at eules again..  battery on charge..btw



398...so, we are supposed to post a random number and whoever hits that correct number first wins?  What if no one chooses the correct number?  

Is there a high limit on the number? I read the rules, but wonder if I am missing something...thick headed.


----------



## BigBob

No He changed it. Same as before Chris. whoever lands on the right post # wins....
3


----------



## Kalel

Boobs


----------



## Ironbuilt

Same as last month Chris..
BigBob homeskooled u ..hows it feel rookie? Lol


----------



## Big-John

505


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## FordFan

101 gearheads


----------



## BIG D

555


----------



## chrisr116

Ironbuilt said:


> Same as last month Chris..
> BigBob homeskooled u ..hows it feel rookie? Lol



I take skooling wherever I can get it  

So, nothing has changed since before?

If so, then 3.  I need $300 worth of anavar pills...


----------



## The Grim Repper

Lunchtime bitches! LOL


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## The Grim Repper




----------



## Kalel

!!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## SoccerDad

39


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## BIG D

879


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..1000


----------



## mikeystrong

631


----------



## CM

ftw


----------



## swolesearcher

5 goodnight Ib xx


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> 5 goodnight Ib xx



Lol
.. xx is that cross your fingers you eat her sushi?


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## b-boy

bio-tech gear is supreme!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wazzzzup


----------



## BigBob

I'm Out. Happy 4th!:sFi_tomcat:


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## FordFan

Bedtime ladies, see you guys tomorrow


----------



## BIG D

972


----------



## AtomAnt

One


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## butthole69

3


----------



## BIG D

11


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Lukifer,, i see u grew some provirons and told the mrs ,,bros before hoes....so u gonna play more than one time.?


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Big-John

240


----------



## dudcki27

837


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol
> .. xx is that cross your fingers you eat her sushi?



yeah ahaahahahahahah


----------



## Big-John

449


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Kalel

Happy fourth everyone


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pound the picollo pete all day.


----------



## Big-John

880


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## ProFIT

:sLo_BigBearHug:


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## ProFIT

:sSig_number1:


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## Phoe2006

764


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

:3some:
that`s me and Ib with the asian girl


----------



## Big-John

351


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell yeah Mofo
A tap and wacki sandwich ..


----------



## swolesearcher

5 have a good night boys!


----------



## BIG D

777


----------



## Phoe2006

971


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Kalel

Everyone else stop posting. My chances diminish a little further every time u post.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

77


----------



## Ironbuilt

She put out my roman candle with spit..


----------



## dudeface

1


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## CM

happy holiday


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Hell yeah Mofo
> A tap and wacki sandwich ..



:sHa_yes2::sSig_lol3::sHa_thumb2:


----------



## SoccerDad

321


----------



## BIG D

99


----------



## Big-John

111


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

230


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

566


----------



## BIG D

687


----------



## BIG D

h


----------



## BIG D

BIG D said:


> h



:banghead:


----------



## Big-John

636


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BIG D

95


----------



## Big-John

510


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## BIG D

534


----------



## Kalel

Giggity


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Kalel

6


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BIG D

hi


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

why is everyone still saying numbers lol?


----------



## butthole69

997


----------



## Phoe2006

227


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

big d said:


> why is everyone still saying numbers lol?



777


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

U


----------



## MightyJohn




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

ne


----------



## Kalel

Tit


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 for today.  Nite all!


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## AnaSCI

Guys be sure to check out and share our newest issue of the AnaSCI Newsletter:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/32652-anasci-newsletter-issue-7-a.html#post175152


----------



## swolesearcher

awesome article!


----------



## Big-John

112


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Newsletter kicks some almighty ass.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

386


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## BIG D

hey


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## BIG D

s


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Magnus82

Out!


----------



## Kalel

Hi


----------



## The Grim Repper

Tree


----------



## Kalel

Bush


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## butthole69

16


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Mrning!


----------



## Kalel

Sunday


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D

Pizza time


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## SoccerDad

did anyone win yet?

546


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Phoe2006

739


----------



## Kalel

Blah


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

488


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Big-John

767


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## pinpoint5

Two


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## swolesearcher

where`s Ib???? still partying from the 4th??


----------



## Kalel

Legs day


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Kalel

Dead legs


----------



## Big-John

132


----------



## big n wv

1


----------



## pinpoint5

Three


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Kalel

Me


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## butthole69

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

666


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> 666



i thought you gave up about posting here... you know you can`t win


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Big-John

633


----------



## b-boy

bump for the best! GEARPRO


----------



## chrisr116

1- new week, hopefully less rain here in Georgia.


----------



## Big-John

738


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Big-John

499


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

298


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

878


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

555


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## BIG D

L


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## pinpoint5

Two


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

mondays blow


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Kalel

Win


----------



## Phoe2006

Lose


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Phoe2006

999


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> 1



Well either the ball and chain rusted off or u got out the duct tape to be back on Anasci..  in other words...Welcome Back Homey.. ib.
Im going to need a pm or mail  me where u been asap.


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Big-John

925


----------



## BIG D

h


----------



## Big-John

555


----------



## SoccerDad

Please fill in the blank _____  with the pre-chosen winning number.  Whoever posts next, you are welcome.


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Big-John

785


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Big-John

185


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## b-boy

check in!!


----------



## Big-John

368


----------



## Ironbuilt

333
Big john and i play numbers .lol. old skool rules...or has the coal dust fried our brain...Coal weird name for a kid i think. Thoughts?


----------



## BigBob

Cole is a cool name. Coal not so much....


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

woohoo!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

333


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## pinpoint5

Two


----------



## BIG D

g


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Jig

oops, there it is!


----------



## Ironbuilt

293


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

r


----------



## Ironbuilt

222


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## butthole69

Twenty


----------



## BIG D

Kl


----------



## Kalel

Hi


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## pinpoint5

Three


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

125


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

125


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## BIG D

coffee!


----------



## Big-John

255


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

440


----------



## The Grim Repper




----------



## Big-John

More Coffee!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## chrisr116

1- dragging ass today


----------



## Ironbuilt

255


----------



## Big-John

Same here Chris!


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

L


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

:sFun_Nahnahnabig:


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## pinpoint5

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## tri-terror

Bleh


----------



## BIG D

hi


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

1616





God made Sasquatches to eat beaver , beaver were made to eat wood..ib


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

1616

Natty u a kitchen sink chemist yet ?


----------



## Nattydread

4

Soon big homey soon. Tryn to decide who to use for raws.


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Kalel

Heyyo


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

hi and bye! nite!


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Finally got back on..ipad flew off the roof of my ride took a shatter and ib was glad he had break insurance .5632..


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Finally got back on..ipad flew off the roof of my ride took a shatter and ib was glad he had break insurance .5632..



The Flying ipad. 2


----------



## Ironbuilt

This new mini is about to fly across the room soon  .i hate set up and all i want is porn pad


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> This new mini is about to fly across the room soon  .i hate set up and all i want is porn pad



A pornPad would be sweet! 3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## CM

hi


----------



## BIG D

g


----------



## BigBob

02


----------



## b-boy

Bingo


----------



## Big-John

Vacation start tomorrow!  1....


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## pinpoint5

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> This new mini is about to fly across the room soon  .i hate set up and all i want is porn pad



hahaahahahaahha


----------



## vikingquest

711


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## vikingquest

Are we guessing numbers? Looks like we just need to post and land on a certain post.


----------



## chrisr116

vikingquest said:


> Are we guessing numbers? Looks like we just need to post and land on a certain post.



1- From I understand it is landing on a post number, same as usual.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BIG D

n


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## pinpoint5

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

1345


----------



## BIG D

f


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## BIG D

y


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## pinpoint5

Three


----------



## b-boy

great contest! great sponsor


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back off b boy i got this one..


----------



## BigBob

3333:sniper:


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Gj

One


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## vikingquest

Winning


----------



## ProFIT

:banghead:


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Phoe2006

995


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

I hear  the rumble of the herd ..hmmmm↑  

7644


----------



## Phoe2006

6666


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BigBob

Uno


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## BIG D

coffee!!!


----------



## BigBob

Deuce


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## vikingquest

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

754


----------



## BigBob

tree


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D

s


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1677


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## BIG D

raining like hell in south jersey!


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

g


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Kalel

T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shocked i won this!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## CM

hey y'all


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Big-John

I got morning wood.


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BigBob

Twice is nice


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## vikingquest

Good morning folks. Is this the winning post?


----------



## BIG D

nope


----------



## vikingquest

Hah you sure?


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## vikingquest

Twenty 4


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

1365


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

44


----------



## pinpoint5

One


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## BigBob

Gear Pro!!!


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lucky number 1732


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yo!


----------



## vikingquest

Mama


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

1219


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## eva22

gearpro #1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## SoccerDad

is it the post number or a number we guess like 555?


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## BigBob

SoccerDad said:


> is it the post number or a number we guess like 555?



Post #


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## vikingquest

4,136,992,023


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## vikingquest

9 3/51


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

1854


----------



## CM

6 days out


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty u can post chicks in thongs here..lol.. just no nude..

Soooo ...lol..


----------



## Nattydread

Lol.   I found that out the hard way.


5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Just gotta have a thong.. ..so  post up some nice meat .. like rate my thong girls..lol
.


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## BIG D

v


----------



## vikingquest

Happy Monday!


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## ProFIT

:love1:


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

555


----------



## AGGRO

3


----------



## Populus54

I have a zit in my arm pit


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Viking

1


----------



## ProFIT




----------



## AGGRO

4


----------



## IRONFIST

...........


----------



## ProFIT

:spam:


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Victory

Time for another win, I need some more stock


----------



## odin

1


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## vikingquest

Thirty 6


----------



## Ironbuilt

Populus54 said:


> I have a zit in my arm pit



Poke it with a 20g and then rub tren on it


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Populus54

Ironbuilt said:


> Poke it with a 20g and then rub tren on it



Blahhahaha that turn it into a mutant zit.


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## BIG D

s


----------



## vikingquest

I like turtles


----------



## swolesearcher

Nattydread said:


> 1



:love1:mmmm i`d love to eat that ass hole


----------



## Populus54

vikingquest said:


> I like turtles



That's probably the only reptile i can stand. And that chick has a nice ass


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Populus54

Populus54 said:


> That's probably the only reptile i can stand. And that chick has a nice ass



She could at least fix the damn pillows though.


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## swolesearcher

Nattydread said:


> 2



:love1: i just fell in love


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BIG D

j


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## vikingquest

Go sox


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty!!! 666 is her post number so she gets the slim jim..
See now we keep it clean and no nude here its a win win situation
I like her wallpaper


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## BIG D

L


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## FordFan

Bumpity bump


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

That is an ass for days!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## vikingquest

9


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lookin at the night moves with bob segar and his hoverround .


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BigBob

Early bird catches the worm


----------



## swolesearcher

Nattydread said:


> 4



:food-smiley-001:


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## CM

708


----------



## Phoe2006

239


----------



## vikingquest

710


----------



## BIG D

morning


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## vikingquest

Lunch time!


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## BIG D

P


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

f


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

Nattydread said:


> 4



Holy crap are those ass implants?


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## vikingquest

Twinkles are back.


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm back too..u guys miss me? Lol


----------



## BIG D

a


----------



## vikingquest

Twinkies *


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ib*


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BIG D

G


----------



## vikingquest

Does this thing run the whole month? This is going to be one long ass thread if so.


----------



## Ironbuilt

vikingquest said:


> Does this thing run the whole month? This is going to be one long ass thread if so.



Lol.. now dont be acting stupid.. yes the whole month and yes we roll up into 1900.+ so lets get 2000..
..


----------



## Phoe2006

6666


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## BigBob

Sitting on my throne


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## vikingquest

Wednesday


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## BIG D

Happy hump day


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> I'm back too..u guys miss me? Lol



yeh i missed you :action-smiley-045:


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Populus54

Do you realize how much it hurts to have a zit in the pit. Damn.


----------



## vikingquest

Swollen lymph nodes in the pit aren't fun either.


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Populus54 said:


> Do you realize how much it hurts to have a zit in the pit. Damn.



Hold up your gerbil to your pit and say lunch time bitch..


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3

If the bar ain't bending, you're pretending.....


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## vikingquest

Twelve


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

g


----------



## vikingquest

Melting


----------



## BigBob

Melted


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Populus54

Why do you have to use the squat rack to curl. There's a whole section for curling.


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice fresh 70 degree weather today. How's the east?


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

97 in my hood


----------



## Kalel

96 degrees three days in a row!


----------



## vikingquest

Glad I started my dnp run when hell combined with our atmosphere.


----------



## Phoe2006

17


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow you guys must be drippen sweat off the tip of your Lil' Smokeys.. i wrap mine in a crescent roll and let her eat..


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Phoe2006

Ninety nine


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

1.


----------



## vikingquest

Lol ^^^


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Populus54

Ironbuilt said:


> Nice fresh 70 degree weather today. How's the east?



A crazy humid 90'somethimg. Heat index is like 110.


----------



## BIG D

Populus54 said:


> A crazy humid 90'somethimg. Heat index is like 110.



gonna be about 100 today in jersey


----------



## dudcki27

Populus54 said:


> A crazy humid 90'somethimg. Heat index is like 110.



Same here in the Midwest and tomorrow 98.


----------



## Populus54

dudcki27 said:


> Same here in the Midwest and tomorrow 98.



I'm starting to miss winter.


----------



## Big-John

Im sick of being sick! Haven't lifted in a week!


----------



## dudcki27

Populus54 said:


> I'm starting to miss winter.



Hell yeah!


----------



## Big-John

And yeah its hot here to! Hit 100 yesterday!


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## vikingquest

I'll take the heat any day over that miserable north east winter I suffered through for 25 years.


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## b-boy

TS400 kicks ass


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

BIG D said:


> gonna be about 100 today in jersey



Nj in da house!


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## vikingquest

Yahtzee


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## tri-terror

Why not


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Populus54

Hell yeah


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## vikingquest

S nuts


----------



## BigBob

101.6 NYC baby.....


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## b-boy

bumping the best!


----------



## Kalel

R


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

839


----------



## Big-John

1... I need to be in the bed!


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Out camping in the mountains..zero cell service and wifi
.along comes a nice family with wifi and guess who heard mommy tell the son password to log on his tablet ..

Meeee..Sasquatch wifi thief as they sleep using my phone  
Now i got camp porn and anasci as my girls passed out

Never trust a yetty in the woods



.


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Out camping in the mountains..zero cell service and wifi
> .along comes a nice family with wifi and guess who heard mommy tell the son password to log on his tablet ..
> 
> Meeee..Sasquatch wifi thief as they sleep using my phone
> Now i got camp porn and anasci as my girls passed out
> 
> Never trust a yetty in the woods
> 
> 
> 
> .


there`s always something to learn from you :sSig_goodjob::sFun_mischieviousbi:sSig_youtheman:


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## vikingquest

Boooooooobs


----------



## swolesearcher

dudcki27 said:


> 3



:love1: love this huge boobs. thanks bro


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## chrisr116

1- man I love big boobs


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Phoe2006

Goodmorning


----------



## BigBob

Whats up


----------



## BIG D

hi


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Phoe2006

116


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Populus54

I finally popped that Zit in my pit.


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Populus54 said:


> I finally popped that Zit in my pit.



Amazon natives usually use that cream as dick lube due
to the weee bit of oil it has.. or they butter their bread.


----------



## vikingquest

I want toast


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## vikingquest

7


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Real yettys shit under pine trees campin. I got some puss for yourz toast vik.  Fish count. 3 -12 in brooktrout .i ate them rite after catchen and good shit.. wish u guys were here.. ! Ib


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## MayGodBlessyou

32


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BigBob

Tree


----------



## Populus54

breast milk


----------



## chrisr116

Populus54 said:


> breast milk



Pure Cambodian breast milk....


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Populus54

Ironbuilt said:


> Amazon natives usually use that cream as dick lube due
> to the weee bit of oil it has.. or they butter their bread.



This is starting to look more and more like a staph infection. Fahk!!


----------



## vikingquest

Dave Chappell


----------



## BigBob

Colostrum......


----------



## Populus54

BigBob said:


> Colostrum......



In a protein shake!!!


----------



## Populus54

BigBob said:


> Colostrum......



In a protein shake!!!


----------



## vikingquest

Lamb shanks


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Magnus82

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1234


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shit Natty that has made the worm stiff for the sucker thats next door campin. Soon as her baby boy 13 yr old asleep we hittn a late night swim and  im sinkin the bait.. 

Fish count..10 / 8-10 inch rainbows and one i took some sissor to a coorslight can , made a strip flasher, and on way in rowin caught this mushy spawner about 14in long.. pure comedy
. Man u guys would love it here.. sure hope this night swim aint dank like tuna.. 

Populous dmso that boilermaker underarmpit


----------



## FordFan

Yummy


----------



## vikingquest

G


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning


----------



## Phoe2006

Morning


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Phoe2006

0


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1morning Ib... how was the night swim?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. i just got in from an  am early bird fish and got only one and  i think its because this huge bald eagle was out fishin and too ..those things are insane.. 
Last night i did lose my nightcrawler in a late night spawn and as i see in the daylight who stole it i need to start upgrading. 92 out already..


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## vikingquest

Boing


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shit natty makes this contest even better , free ass and possibility of a nice prize..  Done fishin for now 100 degrees and hopin i see new trailer trash roll in to camp.. what u guys doing today?


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## basskiller

It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!! - YouTube


----------



## dudcki27

5^^^^^^lol


----------



## vikingquest

Hope you fellas are having a good weekend.


----------



## b-boy

check in! gotta win!


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wtf natty ? I steal wifi for ass pics and u post a dam number. Help a brother out..


----------



## swolesearcher

hahahahah


----------



## Nattydread

Here you go my brother.

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hell mofo your hands too occupied on your chicks ass to share? 
Im out in hell with a 7 now after two redbull / greygoose and u just laugh...nattttyy i gotta prime the shank bro..4real.


----------



## Nattydread

5
Here you go to get you thru the nite I hope.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah thats great natty but i had my ipad hangin on a tree on slide show ass ..porn u name it any pic i have  stored and battery goesbdead as i was showing janice my presentation.. i got a wire brush taken to my nightcrawler by a two day no shave camel to.i sent that critter to the river for hardword..


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Phoe2006

Goodmorning 1


----------



## vikingquest

Up early to make the most of the day.  Yeah right,  I'm taking a piss and going back to sleep.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## BigBob

Hey!


----------



## Phoe2006

2 almost off work


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Hell mofo your hands too occupied on your chicks ass to share?
> Im out in hell with a 7 now after two redbull / greygoose and u just laugh...nattttyy i gotta prime the shank bro..4real.



sorry bro i`m busy getting some tan with her


----------



## BigBob

Sweet....


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

Love a girl in a bikini....

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice one mojo ..im takin down the tent and loadin up the truck: and wifi is leaving soon with janice loaded up on ib supplementation..  See u guys back at the ranch later today..


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## basskiller

crazy squirrel (and weeee) - YouTube


----------



## swolesearcher

:d


----------



## BigBob

30


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Kalel

Agh


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BIG D

O


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## FordFan

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

NATTY!!  Wheres some welcome home nice ass?.
Mojo that 3d is all u got ..sheesh..now if they bounced theyd be killer..  890


----------



## Nattydread

5. Not the best but its all I got for now.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam Natty thats nice compared to the 6 i was workin on while campin but now i determined she was a 4 since im sober and not in the woods alone....in all fainess we had a good time fwb is all..


----------



## BigBob

Running naked in the woods hey sasquatch?


----------



## swolesearcher

....


----------



## FordFan

Depending on the rest of the package, I just might would pay her light bill for the month.


----------



## Phoe2006

Morning


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## vikingquest

Monday mornings... Could there be anything better?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Nattydread said:


> 5. Not the best but its all I got for now.



Sure looks like the best to me #1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## swolesearcher

dem leggings :love1:


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

1  Keep those pics coming MoFo...


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

FordFan said:


> Depending on the rest of the package, I just might would pay her light bill for the month.



Id pay her light bill two months if she would flip my light switch daily...
Mofo now u got it goin bro...


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

B


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## vikingquest

Yes!


----------



## swolesearcher

Bostin Loyd`s girlfriend  i stole this from her fb


----------



## Phoe2006

She's pretty freakin hot


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

Four. Yes she is fucking hot.


----------



## swolesearcher

:love1:


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo  showin his skills.I need fishnet for my trout..


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## ProFIT




----------



## odin

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## odin

2


----------



## BIG D

V


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

Bumping bump


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Kalel

T


----------



## Ironbuilt

1032?


----------



## swolesearcher

:love1:


----------



## FordFan

Damnit boy! Putting my head in the gutter first thing


----------



## BigBob

Yummy


----------



## vikingquest

1509


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

Nice one MoFo!


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

twee


----------



## swolesearcher




----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo who is that little hard piece a meat?


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## BIG D

O


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo who is that little hard piece a meat?



bostin loyd`s girlfriend... name is Ariella Giavanna Palumbo.. check her out she`s frecking hot and i bet she likes mature boys like you


----------



## Collinb

Arielle is smokinnn. 
Met her at the Europa show, got a picture with her. Boner time


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## FordFan

Puh pow


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## hellbilly

617


----------



## swolesearcher

super!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam this is best contest yet!  Natty dont  slow down..toss a little of them chicks with junk in the trunk if u dont mind...
Mofo your skills are improving brutha.. u guys postin  in the wet tjread contest? Lol.  6666


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BigBob

Natty that's nice!


----------



## distributer1134

1 =)


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

You know Natty ive yet to see any chick in my gym.. lol
Maybe cause its a shit hole and dirt cheap but im working on this new chick trainer with a big ass..super cute face and tan hides cellulite rite? 666


----------



## Nattydread

Get us a pic IB. 

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok.i will..i just cant figure out how to use my phone on anasci to download pics or id have new ass here daily and it pisses me off..i got a android g3 pos cause its all i can afford.. so help ..lol


----------



## Phoe2006

Goodmorning 1


----------



## vikingquest

Select the pic so it's full screen.  The try either menu and save or long press it and select save. One of those should work.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## odin

qwerty


----------



## distributer1134

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## BigBob

Hate Paper work. Rather carry bricks...


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

vikingquest said:


> Select the pic so it's full screen.  The try either menu and save or long press it and select save. One of those should work.



Yeah but where on anasci or how do you post the saved.
I hit the advanced then hit download and screen does weird crap on my android pos..


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BIG D

P


----------



## vikingquest

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah but where on anasci or how do you post the saved.
> I hit the advanced then hit download and screen does weird crap on my android pos..



Oh I kinda forgot,  if you want,  you can download Tapatalk for like $2.00 and that's the easiest way to keep the pics.  I will check it out via the browser and see what I can find out :thumbup:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol ok. See the image of postcard..when u tap.it says enter url.
Well i dont know it..i click.advanced and under additional
Misc options i click.manage attachments and a blank white box with x in corner covers phone screen..i give up
Lol.


----------



## Phoe2006

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol ok. See the image of postcard..when u tap.it says enter url.
> Well i dont know it..i click.advanced and under additional
> Misc options i click.manage attachments and a blank white box with x in corner covers phone screen..i give up
> Lol.



4 

Go to Google play store search for tapatalk and pay the 2.99 or whatever it is and its much easier to browse upload etc then having to open a browser all the time.


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3
got milk?


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## chrisr116

3- I want milk for some reason...


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

chrisr116 said:


> 3- I want milk for some reason...



Got milk and I got the nightcrawler for the other. Man I need to move.. Anyone have a room for rent near nice beach? .. Mojo is King now. How u feel Natty?


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Kalel

G


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

Ironbuilt said:


> Got milk and I got the nightcrawler for the other. Man I need to move.. Anyone have a room for rent near nice beach? .. Mojo is King now. How u feel Natty?



My respects to the man. 

I like boobies!

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam mojo i just saw  the sandy yellow banded clam and i just wanted to eat my cell phone ..im goin out lookin for that tonite...


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Phoe2006

New day 1


----------



## dudcki27

Double post. WTH? 4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Dam mojo i just saw  the sandy yellow banded clam and i just wanted to eat my cell phone ..im goin out lookin for that tonite...



LOL do you wanna go fishing with the one i posted yesterday? 
here`s onother one for you


----------



## Phoe2006

Here's the one I wanted to post in the other contest but no rain or water whatsoever


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## FordFan

Ready for the weekend


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

21


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## vikingquest

1148


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

4
you thirsty? she`s got milk


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## vikingquest

501 13


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol
.mofo ,phoe and natty have me so confused if i wana eat lean or use whole milk .. My screen saver is hot just from my eyes burning thru the small fabric amount..now everyone stops by my screen and asks whats new..lmao..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5
just for you IB... plenty of milk here


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Won!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

Who works out in pink pumps....


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Ironbuilt

H Mofo you are 100% right..Shes got more milkshakes than Burger king and MçDonalds combined!  Wana know the hottest thing on her? Those shorts with the nuclear symbol on her box..id service that reactor brutha no rain coat.


----------



## The Grim Repper

two:


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

Booooooobs


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## big n wv

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> two:



Does she know about this?  Or am i assuming something incorrect.? Lol    filled my whole phone screen up..


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Here we are at the night shift.. its when winners happen..dont telll the new guys dudcki.. u always ruin my win chances


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Here we are at the night shift.. its when winners happen..dont telll the new guys dudcki.. u always ruin my win chances



Lol. 1.2.3.night shift!


----------



## swolesearcher

1
100% whole milk milk here... plenty of gh


----------



## BigBob

Thanks MoFo. Just what I needed to start off my day!


----------



## vikingquest

Gooooooood morning


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning punks!


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## big n wv

Where are you IB?


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

3... Its hard to keep track with all this awesome pics on here!


----------



## BigBob

big n wv said:


> Where are you IB?



Maybe he was chasin some yette ass last night?


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## vikingquest

Yo


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

big n wv said:


> Where are you IB?



No hillbillys can play this..so stop while u can


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4
Ib, do you like this?


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im in a daze Mofo... id like to start nursing program with her.
6661


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## big n wv

I'm not a hillbilly you dick, I'm a wood tick


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5- first time to five this month!


----------



## vikingquest

Slacker ;-)


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## BIG D

aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ProFIT

:love1:


----------



## swolesearcher




----------



## Ironbuilt

Sniff sniff  ↑↑↑… tap  tap on nattys  post above √√√
235


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sniff sniff  ↑↑↑… tap  tap on nattys  post above √√√
235


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## vikingquest

13


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 and good night!


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

I love green 69


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## ProFIT

:banghead:


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## vikingquest

100


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## swolesearcher

2
she`s holding the wine for you Ib


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao!!  I prefer the keychain rack pic u put up before my ex wifes drunk pic mofo..see the look in her eyes as i put it too her she had to set our wine down somewhere..?  777


----------



## dudcki27

I'm more of a beer man....4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

MoFo said:


> 1



Wholly fuck! And oh yeah #1


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa mofo. I had to sit down and wonder why i dumped her.


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5
redheads are crazy cock lovers


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> 5
> redheads are crazy cock lovers



ROFL!!  Does the carpet have to match the drapes?


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I lost my pet Buffalo out east anyone got it in their freezer?  ....m....


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BigBob

First


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty  dont be lazy....987


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> ROFL!!  Does the carpet have to match the drapes?



i don`t know what you mean but i guess so LOL
1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2
Ib`s new girlfriend


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4
where`s Ib?????????


----------



## BigBob

Probably sleeping it off.


----------



## swolesearcher

Ib i got a photo of you in my avatar


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo it means is her crotch red like her hair?  Possible hardwood is good.


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty no nitetime tush?


----------



## swolesearcher

1 morning anasci


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## vikingquest

1.... another week of paradise.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

guess I will get back in this could use some supplies for the fall and winter months


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo 1320 is worn...can u get off the potato sacks cause we need fresh !


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1 damn phones messed up


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Thunder46

2 day


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.i.see the leopards mouth ready to eat a yetty dog..glad we are out of the slop mofo


----------



## Enigmatic707

2⃣


----------



## Ironbuilt

911 got 5-0 ahead ..need hotties natty


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

1351 ..natty / mofo = LAZY..


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

M & N must be on an out hunting new bride material for me.?


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2
i`m lazy today sorry Ib


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Kalel

Apart over


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## CM

wow buffet.^^^


----------



## swolesearcher

:d


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

You guys make it so hard to keep my mind out of the gutter!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## vikingquest

4 - mine always stays in the gutter lol


----------



## Jim550

1


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## sportyguy

300


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## dudcki27

I got this.


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

33333


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## sportyguy

40


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## CM

this is it


----------



## BigBob

May the best Man win


----------



## vikingquest

5 -  it's been a fun month guys.  Went really fast.  Good luck to everyone who played along.


----------



## Thunder46

One for the road good luck fellas


----------



## BIG D

gl fellas!


----------



## CM

looks like 1442 was the winner


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## dudcki27

Isn't today the first?


----------



## BIG D

dudcki27 said:


> Isn't today the first?



why yes


----------



## dudcki27

Time to win.


----------



## Big-John

Awww Yeah!


----------



## swolesearcher

winner


----------



## dudcki27

I think admin forgot it was the first. Lol


----------



## vikingquest

Didn't he go on vacation?


----------



## dudcki27

I think you're right.


----------



## swolesearcher

he sent me a private message telling me that i won it... lol just kidding


----------



## AnaSCI

Sorry for the delay everyone been tied up today. I will try to get the winner posted within the next couple of hours


----------



## BIG D

ah the suspense lol


----------



## AnaSCI

*JULY CONTEST WINNER​*
*MOFO with # 1085​*
*JULY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS GEARPRO OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS MOFO​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## BIG D

lucky bastard! congrats bro


----------



## BIG D

well lets get august's contest up


----------



## Nattydread

Congrats MOFO


----------



## Enigmatic707

Fuck you Mofo!!!!! LoL haha j/k congrats!


----------



## Enigmatic707

Big-John posted 1084 and 1086


----------



## Big-John

Enigmatic707 said:


> Big-John posted 1084 and 1086



SON OF A BITCH! :banghead:

Congrats brother..


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congrats you MoFo!


Grim


----------



## swolesearcher

Thanks a lot guys. and thanks Anasci with their sponsors that give us a chance to participate the contests!


----------



## vikingquest

Congrats mofo!  That's some great gear if you've never has it before.


----------



## AnaSCI

I would like to point out a couple of things once again:

1) You have to make sure that you are not posting back to back.

2) Anyone posting pics needs to once again be reminded that there is NO nudity allowed in this forum.

I have been lenient but, going forward I will be disqualifying members who are caught breaking the rules.


----------



## AtomAnt

Congrats you little mofo!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Omg! Congrats mofo.. pics win too


----------



## SoccerDad

Finally... now that I know I am not the winner I can place an order


----------



## BigBob

Congrats Mofo! I'm jealous. And keep this pics comin!


----------

